
Consumables let you make money with Alexa - MorganWhite
https://developer.amazon.com/blogs/alexa/post/aab44ff4-c19a-4862-8014-35c0e8846743/introducing-consumables-a-new-way-to-make-money-with-your-alexa-skill
======
cremp
AKA Micro-Transactions...

